# Two Male Fancy Rats ISO Home in ATL GA



## 89lansmi (Nov 8, 2020)

I’m moving out of the country soon and wanted to rehome my two male fancy rats (5 months old approximately) in the Atlanta, GA area. Both boys and cage/toys/food/everything are free. They’re sweet boys and I want to see them go to a good home  

If interested, please email me at [email protected]


----------

